# Celebrities you find sexy that don't fit the traditional image



## Little_Lisa (Jan 3, 2007)

Have you ever found a celebrity attractive that really doesn't fit the traditional definition of "sexy" ?

What is "untraditional"? Obviously, our responses are going to be subjective.

Okay, i'll get us started by admitting to having crushes on:

Ali G

Jack Black

Nicholas Cage

Kevin James

Ellen

I'm sure i'll think of others later.

But for now....your turn!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 3, 2007)

Um...Anthony Keidis? He is sooooo sexy, half of the people I know say hes nasty, the other say hes hot. I have to admit, not the cutest guy in the world. But the tatoos, the body!!!!!! OMG! hehe.


----------



## Harlot (Jan 3, 2007)

Jared Leto! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!







Hes an actor turned musician which is so sexy. Oh and heres a pic of him and Nicholas Cage, whos also sexy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saja (Jan 3, 2007)

I have to say that to me there is nothing remotly attractive about Jared Leto....im sure ill get bombed for that hahahahah

Who do I think is hot? hmmmm Triple H...god only knows why.

I find the most random guys hot....like springsteen, or Jack Black or Tyler Christopher....random because there isnt anything that they have in common. I have weird taste.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2007)

He's not my type either. I didn't even know who he was until Aquilah.

Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention Larry the Cable Guy. LOL Can anyone else tell I like my men thick!? hehe


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 4, 2007)

gee...i can't think of any except clive owen.


----------



## iiweazle (Jan 4, 2007)

Nicolas Cage is soooo sexy and O.K. I've never told anyone this........ Anderson Cooper the news guy


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 4, 2007)

i lovvvvvvvvve Johnny deppsoooooo sexy and hugh jackman,my beautiful Wolverine,and jared leto aint half bad


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 4, 2007)

Charlie Sheen. I don't know why, but he's really sexy.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Jan 4, 2007)

He _is_ hot, though! Somethin' about that gray/silver hair. :icon_chee

Although, I have to jump to Jared Leto's defense for a minute. Guys that wear eyeliner are sexy! Him, Johnny Depp, and Cris Angel (Mindfreak) are hot! Fits that whole bad boy image. :rockwoot:

I'm also in love with Antonio Banderas. I know a lot of girls don't like him, but Spaniards are _sooooo_ sexy! :inlove: I think Spanish is the most romantic language in the world. Sorry French-speakers! Spanish-speaking men can roll their tongues and dance and are all machismo with their women.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Jared Leto used to be hot, especially in the show "My so-called life" (with Claire Danes). Although he looks a lot the same, he kind of scares me now with all the makeup, black nails, black hair, black clothes. The Goth look isnt attractive to me.

My mom loooooves Antonio Banderas, lol.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 4, 2007)

I have to agree with Criss Angel in Mindfreak. He is so sexy, with his tattoos and black makeup! Yummy!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 4, 2007)

At the top is anyone from AFI, but I guess Jade and Davey would be considered the most unconventional beauties






Alan Rickman!! And I think he was at his hottest when he was Prof. Snape. How's THAT for untraditional!






Ralph Fiennes - loved him as a murderous psychopath in Red Dragon






Nic Cage, but there's already a pic of him in here

Tuomas Holopainen of Nightwish. He is an embodiment of the Finnish hotness.






I frequently forget who else I think is hot, so I'll post whoever else comes to mind when I remember!


----------



## Nox (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes. :glasses: A very good reason to watch the news. Pure Hotness.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jan 4, 2007)

i LOOOOVVVVE jack black!!!! he's on my screen saver, in fact my husband looks just like him!!! height weight EVERYTHING!!! i also love kevin spacey and john malchovich i think is his name? he came out in conair as syrus the bald guy he's evil!! love him, and i always had a crush on robert smith from the cure.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 4, 2007)

-*John Cusack*

-*John Krasinski* (Jim Halpert from "The Office") I think anyone who watches the show will understand. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






-I agree that *Davey* from AFI is a good one.

-As for *Jared Leto*...he strikes me as a guy who is conventionally attractive, but trying hard not to be. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess I'm all over the place.:uglyhammer:

ETA: Jack Black and Anderson Cooper are also on my list. lol.


----------



## littletingoddes (Jan 4, 2007)

James Hetfield (always!!) and Lars Ulrich (from Metallica)

Anderson Cooper

Miles O'Brien (host of American Morning on CNN - he's cute and geeky smart)

Mike Rowe (host of Dirty Jobs)

Criss Angel

Sully Erna (Godsmack)

and there's something about Ian McShane, he was Al Swearengen in Deadwood.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jan 4, 2007)

Adrien Brody!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 4, 2007)

Ohh...yeah, him too! lol.


----------



## CamaroChick (Jan 4, 2007)

How funny! I thought I was the only one who felt this way. I totally agree!


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 4, 2007)

Deffinatly the main guy in the cast House. Hugh Laurie i think? Obviously the other guy on the end at the left (how we look at it) is a total babe, and the african american (i dont think i should just say "black"?) guy is also a hottie.







Here is a pic of just him. I know he is old and such, but if he was in front of me, i would deffinatly jump him!


----------



## meowmeowgurl (Jan 4, 2007)

Mark Ruffalo!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 5, 2007)

I love Hugh Laurie!!! My friend and I freak out whenever we watch House together.

I'm watching Taxi Driver right now and just remembered how much I love Robert De Niro. I think one of his sexiest roles is Casino.


----------



## Chococat (Jan 5, 2007)

Hehe...due to my Aquarian nature I tend towards the unconventional:

Men

Dean Cain

Pierce Brosnan

Tiki Barber

Estas Tonne'

Mario Lopez

Tony Gonzalez

Maxwell

Lenny Kravitz

Michael Copon

Women

Portia De Rossi

Shakira

Taylor Dayne

Parminder Nagra

Aishwarya Rai

Selma Hayek

Oh I forgot McDreamy from Grey's Anatomy!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh definitely!!

I also like:

-Jared Leto

-Alan Rickman

-Patrick Stewart

-James Callis (Baltar from the new Battlestar Galatica)


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 5, 2007)

MMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!! Patrick Stewart, oh, emm, geeee, I want!!





















*Raaaaawwwwwrrrrrrr!!!!!!*


----------



## goddess_sham (Jan 5, 2007)

MY GAWD!!! I HAVE A WHOLE LIST OF EM'! WELL HERE GOES!!:

1)Josh Duhamel( dip me in honey n shoot me at his direction!)

2) Hugh Jackman(sexxyy!!)

3)Jude Law(can i hear u say ALFIE??)

4) Josh Holloway ( One of the many reasons i watch LOST)

5) Beckham ( He s hot despite the ducky voice!)

6) T.I (Love the voice)

7) Clive owen ( A voice tht can melt rock hard chocolate!)

8) George Clooney *swoon*

9) Eric Bana ( My sexy Hulk!)

10) Daniel Craig ( i know many wont agree wt me, but who cares!! *swoon*)

and the list goes on.....

Oh i almost forgot... i guess women r undeniably :

Angelina Jolie!!!

Aishwarya Rai

Salma Hayek

Jennifer Lopez

Beyonce

Halle Berry


----------



## Saja (Jan 5, 2007)

I almost forgot my favorite nerd!!!!!

Matthew Gray Gubler's charecter on criminal minds ....I Love Spencer Reid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 5, 2007)

Vince Vaughn :add_twinkle:


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 5, 2007)

oh yes...i forgot about mark ruffalo! he could be so boyishly cute (just like heaven) or psychotic (in the cut). but anyway, he's one of my dream bfs! LOL


----------



## mossaenda (Jan 5, 2007)

ah yes! Anderson Cooper and Alan Rickman are on my list and Hugh Laurie too, because i like funny, intelligent guys.

Oh and i've had a thing for Sam Waterston for ages! he seems fatherly and wise like he'd be a good daddy and take care of me:vogel:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, I have a total crush on him big time!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 5, 2007)

OH...I got another one! lol. Jon Stewart.

...and I love Hugh Laurie and Mark Ruffalo!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iiweazle (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow I thought I was the only one with Anderson Cooper, I thought of another one John Locke from LOST


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 5, 2007)

I thought of 3 more =D

Jean Reno!! I fell in love with him in Leon






John Turturro. Maybe it's the voice? Even when he's playing nerdier roles he still looks sooo manly and hot =P






Adrian Paul! Remember him from Highlander? I wrote that man so many letters back in the day...


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jan 6, 2007)

Adrien Brody, David Draiman(from Disturbed), Ben Stiller, Jon Stewart, Adam Sandler, and Harrison Ford...those are the unconventional ones...I can go on with conventional ones,lol...


----------



## Chococat (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok forgot one more...CURTIS STONE GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!!


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 6, 2007)

I think there are quite a few names mentioned in this thread that are traditionally sexy!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmm, there's some guys I find attractive and my friends are like "huh?" Here's my top 10 "non conventional" men  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1) gerard butler (phantom of the opera, upcoming movie 300)

2) jason schwartzman (shopgirl)

3) ryan gosling (the notebook)

4) zach braff (garden state)

5) gael-garcia bernal (y tu mama tambien)

6) Jonathan Rhys Meyer (bend it like beckham)

7) David Blaine

8) Cillian Murphy (Redeye)

9) Dustin Hoffman (loved him in The Graduate)

10) Robert Dinero


----------



## goddess_sham (Jan 6, 2007)

i forgot another one... Julian Macmohan( Nip/Tuck).....


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL Yeah, i've been having the same thought totally.

Here's another I can't believe I forgot....

Jon Heder!


----------



## Annia (Jan 6, 2007)

HEHEHE. You're so cute Guenevere! Captain Picard is awesome.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 6, 2007)

Anderson Cooper...

Jeff Goldblum....

I got weird tastes as well. LOL


----------



## linicolef (Jan 6, 2007)

DAVEY HAVOK (all time favorite)

GERARD BUTLER

TOMMY LEE JONES

CRISS ANGEL

RYAN GOSLING IS YUMMY YUMMY


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh! I so love you for loving Jared! He's my lust... HARDCORE! Double-whammy in the second pic that has them both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

See, I'm good for something! LMAO!

Okay, Dionela, that hurts! He used to be cute, until someone pointed out Cyera's biological father has a very striking resemblance to him!

Aside from the almighty Jared Leto at the top of my list, I find these other men extremely attractive (some are explanatory, and others are weird!):

* Paul Walker

* Vin Diesel

* David Beckham

* Dave Matthews

* Taye Diggs

* Seann William Scott

* Dax Shepard

* Harvey Kietel (Most non-traditional sexy you can get for my age!)

As for women, I'll take the following as sexy mamas:

* Angelina Jolie

* Ashley Judd

* Charlize Theron

* Gina Gershon

* Eva Mendes

* Jennifer Aniston

(Vivien Leigh was hot too)


----------



## Lia (Jan 6, 2007)

Another Patrick Stewart fan! I loove the bald head... As a matter of fact, i really like bald men ... Zidane is also a cute guy

Hugh Laurie too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 6, 2007)

Awwwww, now keep your hands off my Goldblum!!!!! I'll cut a b%&amp;$h who gets between me and my Goldblum!!!!




Mmmm, that voice most of all... _Sooo sexxxxxxxyyyyyy_... I'll be right back..........................




*giggle* Does anyone else need a cig?


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 7, 2007)

:add_wegbrech:

Girl you're so damned :vogel:


----------



## EbonyStarr55 (Jan 7, 2007)

I wouldn't call Tyler Christopher random...I call him HOT! LOL

One person that immediately comes to mind who is not traditionally sexy is Vincent D'onofrio. I admire talent a passion and he embodies both to me. And he's hella intense. Love it!


----------



## Saja (Feb 4, 2007)

I just thought of another one....Roy Dupuis.....from

Nikita. and The Rocket


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 4, 2007)

Chad Kroeger!!


----------



## LFEIZGUD (Feb 4, 2007)

Any man from "Oz".


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 4, 2007)

That dude with the blue shadow scares me for some reason, and kinda reminds me of new age boy george :kopfkratz:

But I agree with the people who like Nicholas Cage. He is hot!!


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 4, 2007)

Christopher Meloni

Anderson Cooper

I can't believe that I can only think of two. There must be dozens more.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2007)

Mmmmm I LOVE John Krasinski! He plays Jim on "The Office" for those who are wondering who the heck he is!

Attachment 30215

Attachment 30216


----------



## Nolee (Feb 5, 2007)

well, im not quite sure wheather the guys on my list would be "traditionally" sexy, but my friends are always like "r u serious?"

besides, i don't really like pretty boys(e.g. Beckham and Jude Law)

is that normal? :eusa_whistle:

anyhoo, the guy from view from the top and Just like heaven, *Mark Ruffalo*(sp?) is def on top of my list, YUMMY!!

*Vin Diesel*, i know a lot of you might find him hot as well, but none of my friends nor the people i know does =(

*Alex* from _Grey's Anatomy_ (dont know his real name)

*Lenny Kravitz*, i'm usualy into big guys, and not much with the tattos and crazy hair but this one is an exception :add_twinkle:

*Chris Cornell*

*Aron Lewis* from _Staind_

*Ryan Reynolds*

*John Corbett*

* :blush: *


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 5, 2007)

ok you guys are going to think im weird, but for a while there i was OBSESSED with art and was reading EVERYTHING about PABLO PICASSO, and the fact that he was also a womaniser i found him pretty HOT, even when he was old he was still hot!!!!!! and add to that talent!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 5, 2007)

I second Anderson Cooper! I will think of another hottie. Let me get back to you


----------



## FearlessBunny (Feb 5, 2007)

Luke Wilson

Edward Norton

Mark Ruffalo

I had the biggest crush on Dean Cain when he was on Lois and Clark.

Jeff Goldblum... that one comes and goes

Johnathan Rhyes Myers (those eyes.... those EYES)

Masi Oka (Hiro from Heroes) He's so dorky and nerdy that you can't help but think he's adorable.

Sendhil Ramamurthy (Mohinder from Heroes) He's hot and I want his hair


----------



## iiweazle (Feb 5, 2007)

Heres a different one Clinton Kelly from what not to wear


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 5, 2007)

He is adorable!!


----------



## Lain_knights (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm addicted to Johnny Depp and Jared Leto as well.

.... Hugh Jackman is hot too &lt;3


----------



## Saja (Feb 5, 2007)

Posting a pic, couldnt get it into my last post....Roy Dupuis, I think the canadians at least will recognize him hahah


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 8, 2007)

Eddie Izzard







I always thought these two guys from TAPS were sexy...

Brian and Steve

Brian is the one in the blue jersey

Brian

Steve

They're like the paranormal Laurel and Hardy, they crack up whenever I see them on the screen.

Tommy Lee Jones






Oh yeah, and the Goldblum was alllll over me like black on an eight ball, and here's the proof! Woot, woot!






Yup, yup, I like my Manwiches!


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have such a celebrity crush on Pete Wentz...black eyeliner and all


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena (Mar 22, 2007)

i would die for Joel Madden

OMG


----------



## gwen-stefani (Mar 22, 2007)

Jack black, Alot of women dont find him attractive but his great personality and the fact he is such a decent/normal guy makes him sexy!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Mar 22, 2007)

For me its William Fitchner, David Morse and John Cleese. :blush:


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't know if these fit the traditional image or not, but Daniel Craig (left) and Mads Mikkelsen (right) are two excellent reasons to see the latest Bond movie.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh yeah, and I love the guy that plays Dr Pratt on ER, Johnny Depp and also Gary Duordan from CSI.


----------



## iiweazle (Mar 22, 2007)

clinton Kelly from what not to wear

oops I already said that


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree! So cute! lol.


----------



## CandyApple (Mar 22, 2007)

Edward Norton...


----------



## Lia (Mar 23, 2007)

Mads Mikkelsen looks hot on that pic... And Daniel Craig has really beautiful legs (although he's not my style)


----------



## shauna_bear (Mar 23, 2007)

ok im gonna have to go with johnny knoxville...lol....i drool just looking at his picture....hahaha


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 23, 2007)

Zach Braff from Scrubs...I looove him!


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 23, 2007)

CHRIS CORNELL (From the Old days with Long hair :11a: )






SCOTT WEILAND (Stone Temple Pilots days)






CILLIAN MURPHY






JONATHAN RHYS MEYERS






TOM MORELLO






PHILIPPE COUSTEAU (Grandson of Jacques and environmentalist)


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## juicycouturegrl (Mar 26, 2007)

i've always had a thing for Bruce Willis...dunno why...he is one HOT old guy. seriously.

but shhh...don't tell anyone.

and of course...Johnny Depp. i've loved that man since Nightmare on Elm Street, since 21 Jump Street. and i was only like 5 or something. but i love him anyway.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 27, 2007)

*Unconventional:*Ben Stiller

Jason Biggs

Gael-Garcia Bernal

T.I.

Marc Anthony (I know, I know. But I LOVE his voice and it just gets me horny for him when I listen to them. The spanish ones... NOT english)

There's more - but it escapes my mind.


----------



## Eragirl (Mar 27, 2007)

Paul Giamatti(sp)


----------

